# Deactivation without cause



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

No surprise, I have taken a mini break, due to the virus. I have not driven since 03/22 and recently completed the yearly BGC. I passed the BGC and all documents are approved. That was 1-week ago. This evening, I received an email, saying my account is permanently deactivated, due to my low rating and constant complaints about unsafe driving. 

My current rating is 4.94 and I have not driven for Lyft for almost 4-months. No one os communicating with me and all other Lyft resources refer back to the ticket number no one will respond to.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Momma37 said:


> No surprise, I have taken a mini break, due to the virus. I have not driven since 03/22 and recently completed the yearly BGC. I passed the BGC and all documents are approved. That was 1-week ago. This evening, I received an email, saying my account is permanently deactivated, due to my low rating and constant complaints about unsafe driving.
> 
> My current rating is 4.94 and I have not driven for Lyft for almost 4-months. No one os communicating with me and all other Lyft resources refer back to the ticket number no one will respond to.


Of course they won't. That would personalize things. That would make you an actual human and then their feelings might get involved. You would no longer just be a number. By you just being a number, they can sleep at night by not feeling guilty about the disgusting way they operate


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

A number of drivers who have not driven in some time have complained about this, especially on Gr*yft*. Many of them reported that they did not learn about de-activation until they had tried to log ON and go to work.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

You let the community down... the community said you gotta go. Sorry


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

How did I let the community down? I'm a mental health first responder and my parents are age/health high risk. My daytime job demanded more time and I cannot chance exposing my parents. Lyft knew this was a part time job.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Drive once a month, keep your account active.
Airport used to have 1-4 drivers in April-May, and now I see 25.:thumbup:


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

Lyft has deactivated me and keeps telling me I have flaggs, despite my rating never being below 4.5.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Momma37 said:


> Lyft has deactivated me and keeps telling me I have flaggs, despite my rating never being below 4.5.


4.5


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

QUOTE="Momma37, post: 6365530, member: 203218"]
How did I let the community down? 
[/QUOTE]
He was kidding! It's a play on all the nasty Lyft messages they send if you decline rides. :roflmao:

You have joined the ranks of the thousands that went before you. You've been LYFTED!

*L *Lie to me, lie to me
*Y *You don't matter to them, you're easily replaceable 
*F * F U attitude
*T *Too bad....no more Lyft for you!

Best to part ways with them and switch to another app. Every so often push the button below to bring back happy memories.

* 



*


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

It's the fact I was deactivated over false accusations and prioritizing my community responsibilities.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lyft does this a lot.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Momma37 said:


> It's the fact I was deactivated over false accusations and prioritizing my community responsibilities.


Honestly that's not a fact. That is some BS they made up. Unless your rating really is 4.5 ...?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Lyft doesn't sound uplifting. Never drove for them as Uber administers sufficient punishment for me during my PT driving gig.

*WHACK* "Thank you sir, may I have another?"


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

My stats are legit.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lyft is downhill anyways so it's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

What do you mean?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Momma37 said:


> What do you mean?


What do you mean what do you mean? To who?


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

Why is lyft going downhill?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Momma37 said:


> Why is lyft going downhill?


If you were replying to my comment, you should hit reply on my comment instead of posting a comment. Anyways they are downhill in a lot of places. Drivers have been leaving them and they have been annoying drivers with Switcheroo crap and auto added pings. It is 100% clear Lyft is pissed that drivers aren't accepting low quality low paid fares. The money Lyft pays isn't enough to support the drivers. California and Canada though they are hourly because of new laws so Lyft and Uber have to pay those drivers minimum $27/hr before expenses and Uber now even allows drivers to set their own prices in California.

But other states Lyft drivers are screwed and Lyft can't keep functioning like this and as it isn't profitable. Lyft may be forced to launch a food delivery service or aquire other companies to stay afloat or sell itself to Uber or some big giant.


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

Momma37 said:


> *Why is lyft going downhill?*


Emotional Wishful thinking for some without evidence,
business experience, credentials or Knowledge how a corporation
operates.

Similar to those that claim "Uber's done" or "Tesla's finished"
In 20 years Their uber drivin grandchildren will
type the same, "Uber & Lyft are done".

*Fact is the riding public Love ❤ dirt cheap fares and App convenience.*
This will continue for decades With the oversupply of drivers
willing to work for pennies.

With the current unemployment of millions of Low Skill workers
Expect even MORE drivers roaming around &#128064; looking for pings

Lyft Stock
30.70 USD +0.86 (2.88%)⬆
Closed: Jul 10, 7:54 PM EDT


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I drive in California and they are trying to push employee status on drivers. To this response Uber has made several changes to the app to make us feel like we are independent contractors and not employees and I feel like Uber is at least trying. Lyft hasn’t made a single change, I feel like they don’t care and they never will. I think I’m going to use Lyft to cherry pick rides and Uber for the main source of rides. I do feel more independent now with Uber. Lyft needs to make some changes or I’m going to have to stop driving for them


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Jerky Jeff said:


> Emotional Wishful thinking for some without evidence,
> business experience, credentials or Knowledge how a corporation
> operates.
> 
> ...


God wow lol. Tons of new desparate penny worker drivers huh?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jerky Jeff said:


> Emotional Wishful thinking for some without evidence,
> business experience, credentials or Knowledge how a corporation
> operates.
> 
> ...


This sock didnt even make 6 hours 
as a member before getting added
to the ignore list. 
Kinda makes you wonder why 
someone even makes a sock doesnt it?


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> God wow lol. Tons of new desparate penny worker drivers huh?


Raise your hand and be recognized penny @Ozzyoz
Unless, of course, ur claiming entry level ground transportation Is Lucrative ❓❓


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> This sock didnt even make 6 hours
> as a member before getting added
> to the ignore list.
> Kinda makes you wonder why
> someone even makes a sock doesnt it?


Sorry what do you mean by Sock? Lol you lost me



Jerky Jeff said:


> Raise your hand and be recognized penny @Ozzyoz
> Unless, of course, ur claiming entry level ground transportation Is Lucrative ❓❓


AI AI I raise hand. But now off to Uber where real money opportunity is with surge. Lyft doesn't surge.


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> *added
> to the ignore list.*


&#129315;&#129315; Pop, I'm honored
What's the total number of members you DON'T Ignore?
3 ?



Ozzyoz said:


> Sorry what do you mean by Sock? Lol you lost me
> 
> 
> AI AI I raise hand. But now off to Uber where real money opportunity is with surge. Lyft doesn't surge.


I got Your "Surge" &#128076;
99% of my rides are Uber.
Lyft only offers me 4 minute fares, 20 minutes away
for riders named " D "


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> God wow lol. Tons of new desparate penny worker drivers huh?


I see apprentice qualities in you &#129300;


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I see apprentice qualities in you &#129300;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jerky Jeff said:


>


&#128074;&#128074;&#127999; (just figured out how to find multi color emojis &#128077;&#127997


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> &#128074;&#128074;&#127999; (just figured out how to find multi color emojis &#128077;&#127997







&#128074;&#128074;&#127999; (just figured out how to find multi color emojis &#128077;&#127997


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sorry what do you mean by Sock?
> Lol You lost me


His words are not those of 
a new member. 
They are of a semi seasoned 
probably deactivated riled up troll
In other words he doesnt have
anything to add that







I havent 
heard from dozens like him already


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> If you were replying to my comment, you should hit reply on my comment instead of posting a comment. Anyways they are downhill in a lot of places. Drivers have been leaving them and they have been annoying drivers with Switcheroo crap and auto added pings. It is 100% clear Lyft is pissed that drivers aren't accepting low quality low paid fares. The money Lyft pays isn't enough to support the drivers. California and Canada though they are hourly because of new laws so Lyft and Uber have to pay those drivers minimum $27/hr before expenses and Uber now even allows drivers to set their own prices in California.
> 
> But other states Lyft drivers are screwed and Lyft can't keep functioning like this and as it isn't profitable. Lyft may be forced to launch a food delivery service or aquire other companies to stay afloat or sell itself to Uber or some big giant.


Ozzyoz, I will lead by example.

A person responding to you in a polite manner and has positively acknowledged your input and requested your insight to gain a fuller view on their circumstances, does not interpret into the need to be criticized for how they submit a response. Had you been more concrete and detailed in your answer, I would not have had to request a more detail oriented response.

The revealing for your need to exercise control is not welcomed by anyone on the receiving side.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> His words are not those of
> a new member.
> They are of a semi seasoned
> probably deactivated riled up troll
> ...


The guy in the middle looks like old bay &#129300;


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> God wow lol. Tons of new desparate penny worker drivers huh?


Highly doubtful, Lyft will be able to expand further. They have explicitly stated, drivers are to have electrical cars by 2025. Most people cannot afford a new vehicle.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> The guy in the middle looks like old bay &#129300;


You kinda remind me of the one
the left all flowery and bright
Now you got me thinking
If you dont mind can i see 
both of your hands palms up please
I just wanna make sure one of ems not in the dungeon right now &#128520;


----------



## Momma37 (Jul 10, 2020)

Jerky Jeff said:


> &#129315;&#129315; Pop, I'm honored
> What's the total number of members you DON'T Ignore?
> 3 ?
> 
> ...


Lol


----------

